# Internet keeps randomly cutting out



## Ben Clarke (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey guys,


I installed Vista yesterday, and now my internet connection doesn't want to work properly. It appears to still be connected, but the only application that can actually use the internet is uTorrent, and I have doubts that that's actually doing anything. Any ideas what could be causing this?

My WLAN adapter is a Sitecom WL-172, using Vista Ultimate x86.

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 22, 2008)

Did you refresh and repair the connection, reset the router and modem (unplug for 10-30 sec, then plug in the modem, then when all the lights turn on the router)? Do you have sp1, and is your device recognized properly by windows in device manager.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 22, 2008)

Yep. Several times.


----------



## panchoman (Mar 22, 2008)

probably need a firmware update or check your network/network adapater settings.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 23, 2008)

LOL!

Hope he hasn't updated the wrong firmware and knocked himself permanently off the net.



Keep us posted!


----------



## Triprift (Mar 23, 2008)

Whenya say cutting do ya mean losing ppp i had so many probs a few weeks ago with my connection cutting out had to change to a stability profile lost abit of dl speed but is stable now. Maybe is firmware related but worth a thought anyways ....Trip


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 23, 2008)

No it just... stops working. It appears to be still connected, and only uTorrent will run. It's not the program causing it, I close it down and it still wont work.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 23, 2008)

Who is your ISP?

Have you tried another dongle instead of the one you're using? Is it just your computer that is losing access or the whole network?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 23, 2008)

Agreed on the who is your ISP, i've got AOL and that can really cause me grief sometimes. It may also be your Port Forwarding settings? The auto firewall could be kicking in.

Also have you tried a different browser?


----------



## Triprift (Mar 23, 2008)

Id say it would be isp or firmware id of thought port forwarding would be the go if utorrent wasnt werking but who nos.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 23, 2008)

If you could tell us how your network is laid-out and who y'ISP is, then we'll try our best. Do try another dongle or connecting to your router directly with a cable...


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 23, 2008)

I went back to XP, thread no longer needed.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 23, 2008)

Vista didn't support the drivers needed then?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 23, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> Vista didn't support the drivers needed then?



I presume so...


----------

